
Investment: Rise of the DIY algo traders - edward
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/0a706330-5f28-11e6-ae3f-77baadeb1c93.html#axzz4HUDRAu1L
======
n00b101
Quantopian submarine [1]

[1]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
colinbartlett
> So far he has made $7,971 after trading commissions.

It would be great if they mentioned what kind of percentage return that is.
I'm curious to know if he put up $100k of his own money or $1M.

